

Deeper Ties to Corporate Cash for Doubtful Climate Researcher - sz4kerto
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-corporate-cash-for-climate-change-researcher-Wei-Hock-Soon.html?referrer=

======
touristtam
full desktop website's address: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-
corporate-cash-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/us/ties-to-corporate-
cash-for-climate-change-researcher-Wei-Hock-Soon.html)

------
Zuider
This is scurrilous and has no place on HN. Flagged.

~~~
nemo
Are you saying that it's scurrilous for the guy to fail to disclose accepting
more than $1.2 million in money from the fossil-fuel industry over the last
decade while failing to disclose that in his papers on climate change
(violating the ethical guidelines of the journals that published his work), or
that it's scurrilous for the conflict of interest to be pointed out? The guy
flat out described the papers he produced for industry as "deliverables" that
he produced in exchange for payment.

